# urban75 mobile tech awards 2011: call for nominations



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

I propose we host our own virtual tech awards this year, so let's start with sorting out the categories and the nominees.

Here's my proposals off the top of my head. Once we get a proper list we can spin them off into separate polls.

Please add an X to any votes you have for this lot and copy and paste the list and add your own choices so we can keep track on what to include.

*Phone of the year:*
iPhone 4S
Samsung Galaxy S2
HTC Sensation
Blackberry Bold 9780

*Mobile OS of the year*
Apple iOS
Android
Windows 7

*Tablet of the year*
Apple iPad
Amazon Kindle
Motorola Zoom
Samsung Galaxy Tab
Eee Pad Transformer

*App of the year*
Angry Birds
Wordfeud
Tweetdeck
BBC News


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

Oh, and here's my votes:

*Phone of the year:*​iPhone 4S​X Samsung Galaxy S2​HTC Sensation​Blackberry Bold 9780​
*Mobile OS of the year*​Apple iOS​X Android​Windows 7​
*Tablet of the year*​Apple iPad​X Amazon Kindle​Motorola Zoom​Samsung Galaxy Tab​Eee Pad Transformer​
*App of the year*​Angry Birds​Wordfeud​X Tweetdeck​BBC News​


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 25, 2011)

My nominations:

*Phone of the year:*​Samsung Galaxy S2​
*Mobile OS of the year*​Android​
*Tablet of the year*​Apple iPad​
*App of the year*​BBC News​
I agree on Samsung S2 for phone of the year, and Android being the OS of the year. I think the kindle is a different thing though in the tablet wars. If it had its own catagory like 'e-reader' then it would win hands down. But I reckon the iPad is still probably the best 'Tablet' out there - though let's see what 2012 brings for the Amazon Kindle Fire - it could well knock the ipad off the top spot.

My app of the year goes to BBC News because I cannot fault the redesigned app for its style and ease of use. I don't really get on with tweetdeck on Android. Though on a PC it's the only thing I tweet with.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

I don't mind if folks want to make separate eReader and Tablet categories, although we may as well hand the honours to the Kindle and iPad now!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

App of the year is BBC news? Really? That buggy piece of shit with it's crap navigation??


----------



## Janh (Oct 25, 2011)

*App OTY*
Spotify

*Crap OTY*
Mac's Mobile Me


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 25, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> App of the year is BBC news? Really? That buggy piece of shit with it's crap navigation??



works fine for me on Andorid. Can't speak for other OS's though.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 25, 2011)

There are so many apps that App Of The Year isn't going to work very well. (Since when is Angry Birds a 2011 app anyway?)


----------



## Kanda (Oct 25, 2011)

Is Ed trying to shed his Fandread look??


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 25, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There are so many apps that App Of The Year isn't going to work very well. (Since when is Angry Birds a 2011 app anyway?)


I was just going to say the same thing and I don't even have a smartphone.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 25, 2011)

Biggest let down of the year nominations?
Nexus Galaxy.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 25, 2011)

App of the year wou'd probably be TuneIn Radio for me every year such is the amount I seem to be using it.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2011)

Galaxy S2
Android
iPad 2
Kindle app


----------



## Corax (Oct 25, 2011)

Nokia 5110


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Is Ed trying to shed his Fandread look??


Is Kanda trying to disrupt a thread once _again_? And WTF is a 'fandread look' anyway?


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> There are so many apps that App Of The Year isn't going to work very well. (Since when is Angry Birds a 2011 app anyway?)


You download it from an app store, do you not?


----------



## Kanda (Oct 25, 2011)

editor said:


> Is Kanda trying to disrupt a thread once _again_?



Nope, just making a light hearted joke. Or is that not allowed now?


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Nope, just making a light hearted joke. Or is that not allowed now?


WTF is a 'fandread look'?


----------



## Kanda (Oct 25, 2011)

editor said:


> WTF is a 'fandread look'?



It was just a joke, a play of words, fandroid/fandread... you have dreads no?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 25, 2011)

editor said:


> You download it from an app store, do you not?


If you're going to do awards for a year, the nominations have to be for things released that year. Otherwise it's just "what's your favourite phone/app/widget".


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

Kanda said:


> It was just a joke, a play of words, fandroid/fandread... you have dreads no?


I'd appreciate it if you kept my appearance out of this thread please.


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2011)

editor said:


> You download it from an app store, do you not?



I think the issue is that awards are normally for things that first came out this year. It first came out in December 2009, came out for Android in 2010, Windows Phone 7 this year.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

elbows said:


> I think the issue is that awards are normally for things that first came out this year. It first came out in December 2009, came out for Android in 2010, Windows Phone 7 this year.


Well it has been updated constantly, and T3's 2011 Tech Awards seems to include apps that were launched over a year ago (e.g. Instapaper).

But if people want it to only include apps that have been launched this year, let's go for that.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 26, 2011)

Yeah but things are often released in Q4 for Crimbo and it's a nonsense to exclude these because they weren't released in the exact year that they became massive, don't you think?


----------



## Corax (Oct 26, 2011)

We should do this properly and have an elected subcommitee to define the eligibility criteria.

Who wants to draft the Terms of Reference?


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2011)

skyscraper101 said:


> Yeah but things are often released in Q4 for Crimbo and it's a nonsense to exclude these because they weren't released in the exact year that they became massive, don't you think?


It's only meant as a bit of fun, you know.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 26, 2011)

You'd better organise the mods and a few democratically elected laypersons into a Steering Committee, ed. It's the only way anything will get done.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 26, 2011)

editor said:


> It's only meant as a bit of fun, you know.



Well quite. So no need for eligability periods like its the oscars or something


----------



## Epona (Oct 26, 2011)

*Ahem* shouldn't this thread be in the "mobiles and tablets" forum?


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2011)

Epona said:


> *Ahem* shouldn't this thread be in the "mobiles and tablets" forum?


Well, I was going to include other tech too, but seeing as the nitpicking has already reached fairly advanced levels, it's perhaps best I keep it to phones/tablets. So I'll move it.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 26, 2011)

Phone - HTC Sensation. IMHO as good as the SII, but a nicer design.

OS - Android 4 (Ice Cream Sandwich). Assuming it's as great as all the videos and early hands on reviews make out anyway. That said, the prospect of iOS devices no longer needing to synch to fucking iTunes is a strong pull for me to switch.

Tablet - iPad2. There's nothing even close yet.

App - Yamaha StageMix for the iPad.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 26, 2011)

Nokia C1-02
iOS
iPad 2
Plex


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 26, 2011)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> Phone - HTC Sensation. IMHO as good as the SII, but a nicer design.
> 
> OS - Android 4 (Ice Cream Sandwich). Assuming it's as great as all the videos and early hands on reviews make out anyway. That said, the prospect of iOS devices no longer needing to synch sink to fucking iTunes is a strong pull for me to switch.
> 
> ...


Corrected for you


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 26, 2011)

*Phone of the year:*​
HTC Sensation​
*Mobile OS of the year*​X Android​
*Tablet of the year*​Tramadol​
*App of the year*​Wordfeud​ 
Nuff said.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 26, 2011)

Why have an old model Blackberry 9780 there??

Anyway, my vote goes to the new Curve 9360 - small, cheap, amazing keyboard, excellent call quality and all the music and social networking apps to keep me very happy.

eta, my other choices are:

Android
Ipad
Tweetdeck


----------



## golightly (Oct 26, 2011)

Doesn't Urban75 take a dim view of lazy journalists trying to get Urbs to provide material for their article/blog/whatever?


----------



## Corax (Oct 26, 2011)

lol


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2011)

golightly said:


> Doesn't Urban75 take a dim view of lazy journalists trying to get Urbs to provide material for their article/blog/whatever?


Um, this isn't for an article/blog or whatever. It's for here.


----------



## golightly (Oct 26, 2011)

Not wirefresh then? ok.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2011)

golightly said:


> Not wirefresh then? ok.


Why on earth would I post this on wirefresh?


----------



## golightly (Oct 26, 2011)

Because wirefesh, as far as I am aware, does tech & smart phones and the like, which is what these mobile tech awards are about.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2011)

golightly said:


> Because wirefesh, as far as I am aware, does tech & smart phones and the like, which is what these mobile tech awards are about.


Er, hello? urban75 and wirefresh are *two entirely different things*.

If I wanted people on urban to vote for wirefresh awards I'd have the courtesy to ask them first and would label the thread accordingly. Your suggestion that I'm doing it on the sly is a little bit insulting, tbh.


----------



## golightly (Oct 26, 2011)

Fair enough.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 26, 2011)

For phones, mobiles and tablets, I firmly vote 'nothing'. I'm so comprehensively tired of the constant parade of what are at best incremental revisions in new and expensive boxes. Hurray for consumerism, let's gawp wide-eyed at it then buy another useless trinket. For this reason, consumer kit has practically no personal appeal left whatsoever, much like the tech forums that evangelise it.

The only app I would vote for is 'Torque'. Cost £4 and let me read my car's ECU data & fault codes using Bluetooth and a £10 dongle. Superb bit of kit in every sense.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2011)

golightly said:


> Not wirefresh then? ok.



I wouldn't have an issue if this was for wirefresh. Think it'd make a great set of content!


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> I wouldn't have an issue if this was for wirefresh. Think it'd make a great set of content!


Me neither, but I'd expect editor to state it as such.  I'm sure he would too.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2011)

Corax said:


> Me neither, but I'd expect editor to state it as such. I'm sure he would too.



Of course, and if he changed his mind and decided to that'd be fine too.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2011)

Just in case anyone's in any remaining doubt: it's not for wirefresh, it was never going to be on wirefresh, it's never going to be on wirefresh, and if I ever wanted to start a thread here for a wirefresh article, I'd say so right at the start.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 27, 2011)

That's a shame because it'd make a great article for wirefresh...


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> That's a shame because it'd make a great article for wirefresh...


Not at the current rate!


----------

